# Cobia Blank



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking to get a new Cobia rod. What are some good blanks I should look at?


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Hard to beat a Seeker PS 85. Caught a ton of fish on that blank.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

American Tackle 1088. It's a bit lighter than the Seeker which btw is also an excellent proven blank for cobia as the Capt recommended.


----------



## Navarre Pier Rat (Apr 1, 2012)

You have several options, I have a Gator T90L and it's amazing, you can through a brick with it, it's got plenty of back bone for ling and also a good enough tip you can use for king, which is the same thing with a rainshadow 1088. The rainshadow 1089 is a good rod for ling, another option is the lamiglass im6 it is super light and will kill cobia


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Capt. Myles Colley said:


> Hard to beat a Seeker PS 85. Caught a ton of fish on that blank.


 I second what Myles said. I have wrapped a bunch of the PS 85's its a good all around Cobia and King rod.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you looking to build it yourself? Or just finding out what you want first? Whatever the case, I have some well known rod building friends that can point you in the right direction.

Let me ask you this: What are you looking for in the rod?


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Rainshadow 1088


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Seeker info off my Merrick account. PS85(B) blank is $70 wholesale. Made is USA. 

*COMPOSITE GRAPHITE/“E” SALTWATER ROD BLANKS*
A composite of E-Glass fiberglass and uni-directional 30 million modulus graphite make these the newest and lightest saltwater blanks​

available. SEEKER
™ has done extensive research on mandrel and pattern design to offer the ultimate in a composite blank.
SEEKER’S​​
™ resin system, E-glass and graphite are combined so that there are alternation layers in both materials in the butt section
on the blank. SEEKER’S​​
™ unique use of E-Glass provides unequalled durability and strength throughout the length of the blank while
the unidirectional graphite adds stiffness for hook setting and fish fighting power at a 30% to 40% weight savings in the blank!
Available in a honey gold color that transitions to natural graphite charcoal color in the butt. Also available in jet black E-Glass that transitions to natural graphite charcoal color in the butt.
*PREMIUM QUALITY “E” GLASS/BORON SALTWATER ROD BLANKS*
The hottest new blanks from Southern California - developed by a group of experts. Manufactured in a modern
facility utilizing special ty built equipment, tools and materials. Stocked blanks are Black. All are available in Gold​
as a special order.

EAST & GULF COAST PLUG & SPINNING - ​
​
_Specify (B) Black or (W) White_
*NO. LNGTH. LINE TIP BUTT
​​PS72-B​*​*
*7'2" 10-20 - 7 0.700
​​*PS72-W *​*
*​*
*7'2" 10-20 - 7 0.700
​​*PS78-B *​*
*​*
*7'8" 12-30 - 7 0.780
​​*PS78-W *​*
*​*
*7'8" 12-30 - 7 0.780
​​*PS80-B *​*
*​*
*8' 15-25 - 6 0.815
​​*PS80-W *​*
*​*
*8' 15-25 - 6 0.815
​​*PS85-B *​*
*​*
*8'6" 20-40 - 8 0.985
*PS85-W *8'6" 20-40 - 8 0.985
​​​​​​​​​


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks everyone for your input! I've definitely got a few to choose from now!


----------



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

1088


----------



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

super seeker clb806h-9ft.--ps 90- ps85-lb806-rainshadow 1089-1088-lamiglas isw models 9 foot. alot to choose from. call kathy at rod room orange beach.-251-981-6508... broxson outdoors has some in navarre. 686-4208


----------

